# Is Anyone Recovering Indium?



## NoIdea (Sep 7, 2011)

Evening All – Is their currently anyone recovering/refining Indium. 

Read Hoke’s process’s and wondered if methods have changed? 

Browsed the net too.  

Thanks

Deano


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't recall Hoke mentioning indium, did you mean iridium?

Jim


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning - Hoke: pg293 and pg212, sort of a convoluted process, indium seems to take a back seat.

That’s why I asked, to see if anyone could give me a heads up on a/the process.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 7, 2011)

I see on page 131 she was talking about dental alloys, and 206 she was citing a Raleigh Gilchrist research paper A NEW PROCEDURE FOR THE ANALYSIS OF DENTAL GOLD ALLOYS printed as Research Paper RP 1103, in the Journal of Research of the National Bureau of Standards, Volume 20, June 1938.

I think Lou would be the one with indium technical answers. But from the books I have it doesn't look like an easy metal to refine. I also would like to be able to recover indium.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Sep 9, 2011)

I have indium as my paperweight in my office. It is a very soft metal, and fairly expensive at about $500/kg. I've refined it electrolytically. 


Not worth doing commercially unless you have quite a bit of it.


----------



## ericrm (Mar 3, 2013)

Lou, do you have a way to test indium in acidic solution?


----------

